# Partner Visa (Defacto) Subclass 309 - Does this look about right?



## LittleMissWildChild (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi there

I am just getting our application documents together to send out on Monday and I just want to check to see if people think we have the right sort of stuff to send.
Background, I'm Aussie, my fiance is British, we're getting married in September, but want to move to Oz in Jan/Feb so thought it best to apply asap, we have an 8 week old little boy who already has both citizenships.

In our application we have:

My partners 47SP
My 40SP
A statement saying how I will meet my sponsorship obligations (as we both live in the UK I have been told I need to include this. I have said that we will be taking at least £12000 with us - hoping to be closer to £15000; written a statement saying how employable I am, that I am confident I will find employment quickly, and included my current CV; and information on how we will be supported by my family - free accommodation for as long as we need, free childcare, my mum is giving us $20000 to put towards a house as a wedding present [this is backed up by my mum in her 888] so we have very little outgoings) - is this enough?

My partners original birth certificate (its illegal to copy them in the UK)
A certified copy of my Australian birth certificate
A certified copy of our sons Australian citizenship certificate
A certified copy of my partners passport
A certified copy of my Australian passport
A certified copy of my UK passport
My partners original clean criminal record check (we applied before we realised we had to wait to be asked to get it.)
4 x passport photos of my partner
2 x passport photos of me

Supporting statement, Partner to me
Supporting statement, Me to partner
A copy of my P60 for 2010/2011 and 2011/2012.

5 x 888 forms (4 Australians - My mum, dad, sis and bro in law, one UK friend who has known me for 10 years, my partner for 2.5 years and was with us when we got engaged and is coming to our wedding)

A copy of our lease.
Original of our sons birth certificate showing both our names and our current address matching our lease and other documents
A copy of a letter addressed to us both from Australia House in London confirming our sons citizenship
Council tax in both names (2 bills) Feb 2011 and March 2012
Electricity bills in both names (2 bills, May 2011 and May 2012) 
Water bills in both names (2 bills, March 2011 and March 2012)

Other bills are addressed to one person at the shared address.

Contents insurance addressed to me, Aug 2011, and May 2012
TV Licence addressed to my partner, Feb 2011
Child Benefit letter from HM customs addressed to me, June 2012

Confirmation of our upcoming wedding in Las Vegas
- Confirmation of the booking made with the chapel we are using
- Print out of email correspondence with the chapel
- Flights for me, my partner and our son to Vegas
- Accommodation confirmation booked by my parents for all of us for the stay (they have a time share)
- Accommodation confirmation booked at the Venetian for the wedding night
- Email correspondence from Facebook between our friends inviting them to our wedding.

Print out of two random phone bills from me to him showing the number of calls and texts I made each month to him - is it worth us printing two of his bills also?

Copies of travel documents for the 10 holidays we have taken together, including booking confirmations, tickets - names on the tickets, and a photo from each location, mostly very recognisable, i.e. us with the Eiffel tower in the background.

Print outs of email conversations we have had with:

Each other, including the first one where he asked me on a date, it is referred to in our supporting statements. They're mostly from the beginning of the relationship when we didn't live together, and there is a random selection as some were a bit too smutty!

- Friends just showing random conversations either including or mentioning the other to show that our friends saw us, and treated us as a couple, this is from 2009 to current.

Screenshots of our Facebook pages showing the important stuff i.e.
Our relationship becoming confirmed on the website
Our relationship status saying we are engaged, and all the congrats from our friends
Announcing my pregnancy and the birth of our son, and the congrats, with each other viably tagged or mentioned by friends in the comments.

A very small selection of photos which we think are personal enough to be worth including:
Us moments after getting engaged at Stonehenge at summer solstice, with the ring on my finger, the moment is mentioned in our supporting statements
My partner and I with our minutes old son in hospital, I am still on the operating table, so very personal and obviously showing our relationship is genuine.

That sort of thing.

Am I missing anything?

We have tried to be as thorough as we can, it has been a bit of work to get this together, especially when juggling a newborn, so I would like to be done with it once it has gone and not have to keep sending more stuff in.

Any thoughts? *Is £12000 considered enough cash if we have no expenses? We have over £10K at the moment, should we include screenshots of our (not joint) bank accounts? Or do they not need proof of our savings? Is it worth showing them anyway?*

I hope this all looks okay, I don't think we have the energy to redo it again.
Thanks


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

It sounds like you have a comprehensive list - I wouldn't bother too much with the facebook and webchats sort of thing (they're easy to fake and don't prove anything in terms of when they took place).

With regards to the cash, as you're not from a high risk country this is less important. In my case my partner (the Aussie) is a stay at home mum to our kids - so she had no income to speak of in our application. We were not quizzed at all about money.

Here's the evidence I submitted (am now in Australia so must have worked):

Certified (some by a magistrate/some by a local solicitor)

Confirmation of Death in Service payment from my partner to me
Confirmation of Death in Service payment from my me to partner
Partner's car insurance with me as named driver
My car insurance partner as named driver
Joint mortgage offer
Remortgage correspondence from conveyancing solicitor
First joint bank statement
Council Tax bill from 2008
Mine, my partner's and son's passport & birth certs


Uncertified

Numerous travel and holiday itineraries going back to 2002
Invoice from nursery addressed to both of us
Amex statement showing partner's supplementary card on my account
Stat decs (Our's, Both mums, A friend).
Partner's employer reference, job profile and a recent p60


----------



## LittleMissWildChild (Jun 13, 2012)

Zultan said:


> It sounds like you have a comprehensive list - I wouldn't bother too much with the facebook and webchats sort of thing (they're easy to fake and don't prove anything in terms of when they took place).
> 
> With regards to the cash, as you're not from a high risk country this is less important. In my case my partner (the Aussie) is a stay at home mum to our kids - so she had no income to speak of in our application. We were not quizzed at all about money.
> 
> ...



Thanks Zultan. The Facebook screenshots and emails are all date stamped which is why we included them, I also thought they would be easy to fake, but then again so could our lease or utility bills, if we really wanted to, and they tie in really well with our supporting statements to each other, and important points in our lives together. I presumed they could always ignore the docs if they wanted, but it wouldn't hurt to include them just in case.

Re the cash, the main reason we mentioned it was that because my current residential address is in the UK, I had to write a supporting statement saying how I will meet my sponsorship obligations - I thought having a chunk of cash coming with us would help 

Thank you so much for your help. Can I ask you, how long did it take for your visa to be approved, was it a while ago? I know it can take up to 6 months to be approved, we are hoping we will find out a bit sooner though so we have more time to plan leaving the UK. Thank you


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess, what I am saying is that you have plenty of evidence of an ongoing loving relationship that has lasted more than twelve months. You are able to support these facts with a child and bills. 

It doesn't sound like you're planning to move to Australia to live on benefits. That really is all you need to get the visa, there are no minimum financials. You are all set, you don't need any additional help - the visa won't be a hurdle 

As for timings, I applied through Australian House in Jan 2010 and my visa took five months to come through.


----------



## gpm67 (Jan 4, 2013)

*How is your visa aplication going?*



Zultan said:


> I guess, what I am saying is that you have plenty of evidence of an ongoing loving relationship that has lasted more than twelve months. You are able to support these facts with a child and bills.
> 
> It doesn't sound like you're planning to move to Australia to live on benefits. That really is all you need to get the visa, there are no minimum financials. You are all set, you don't need any additional help - the visa won't be a hurdle
> 
> As for timings, I applied through Australian House in Jan 2010 and my visa took five months to come through.




Hi, How is the visa application going. I applied at the same time as you and was wondering if you have had yours yet. Nigel


----------



## LittleMissWildChild (Jun 13, 2012)

gpm67 said:


> Hi, How is the visa application going. I applied at the same time as you and was wondering if you have had yours yet. Nigel


Nothing yet. I have kept in touch with our CO and he says they're still operating at 5-6 months from lodgement to approval. We're at 6 months and 2 days, so really we should hear something any day now. I emailed our CO a couple of days ago to get an update but I haven't heard back from him yet although I imagine he is swamped with work after being away for the holidays. I'll contact him next week and let you know if I hear anything. Fingers crossed it gets approved soon as flights are booked and we arrive in Oz Feb 16th.


----------



## gpm67 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply...i really hope you hear soon.

If you dont mind as soon as you hear something to let us know on here.....i will do the same if i hear something.


----------



## LittleMissWildChild (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi there,

My husbands visa was finalised on the 2nd although we didn't get the email from our CO informing us of this, however he got in touch today to confirm.

So we were just under 6 months for the visa. Happy days. Good luck with your visa application, if you applied the same time as us you should hear any day.


----------



## gpm67 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Congrats*

That is fantastic news....it always is a worrying thing waiting and waiting for something out of your control and I was a bit worried for you when you said ŷou had booked your flight.

I hope everything works out well for you both.

Enjoy the sun!!!!


----------

